# Got a glut of bananas



## Regallion (May 30, 2007)

Not sure how it happened, but I appear to have accumulated about 10 bananas.

Any suggestions on how to use 'em up?  Sweet or Savoury ideas welcome


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 30, 2007)

I would without a doubt make banana pudding, and or, banana bread.


----------



## Regallion (May 30, 2007)

Been looking at banana bread recipes.  May also try banana fritters.


----------



## Janet is Hungry (May 30, 2007)

The other night I made a chocolate bread pudding with bananas and raspberries, it was very good, but it will come nowhere close to using 10 bananas!!  When I have lots of ripe bananas I mash them and then freeze them in plastic baggies for later (1 cup in each baggie).


----------



## Regallion (May 30, 2007)

Ooh now I love the sound of the bread pudding!!

Could you give a little more on the recipe?

What do you do with 10 bags of mushed up frozen banana?! lol


----------



## Barb L. (May 30, 2007)

You can also freeze them whole.  You could saute them in a butter and brown sugar, eat as is or spoon over ice cream.


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (May 30, 2007)

Bananna split with a sweet strawberry sauce


----------



## Janet is Hungry (May 30, 2007)

Sure... Here's the recipe and a pic....

2 cups torn bread
1 cup raspberries (frozen or fresh)
1 mashed banana
2 oz semi sweet chocolate chips
2 cups milk
1/4 cup sugar
2 eggs
1 tsp vanilla

Spread bread layered with raspberries and banana in a greased casserole dish.  Heat the milk and stir in chocolate chips until melted.  Add eggs and sugar and vanilla.  Pour over bread.  Let sit 15 minutes.  Bake at 350 for about 50 minutes. Top with chocolate sauce


----------



## Regallion (May 30, 2007)

Oh I say.  I think we have a winner!


----------



## Janet is Hungry (May 30, 2007)

Oh re: the 10 baggies of frozen bananas.... I take them out one at a time to make muffins etc.  I prefer to do that then freeze them whole because the slimy black frozen bananas turn my stomach!


----------



## Katie H (May 30, 2007)

10 bananas wouldn't last long in my house.  However, occasionally, our Kroger store will sell 10-pound bags of bananas for 50 cents.  I usually buy at least one bag.

I peel the bananas and mash them, three at a time, and freeze them in a Tupperware container to use in muffins, breads, etc.

For some reason, when bananas are frozen, they are much sweeter after they are thawed.  They make fabulous banana bread.


----------



## kadesma (May 30, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> 10 bananas wouldn't last long in my house. However, occasionally, our Kroger store will sell 10-pound bags of bananas for 50 cents. I usually buy at least one bag.
> 
> I peel the bananas and mash them, three at a time, and freeze them in a Tupperware container to use in muffins, breads, etc.
> 
> For some reason, when bananas are frozen, they are much sweeter after they are thawed. They make fabulous banana bread.


Thanks fo the tip Katie. Around here with the 3 kids, the bananas come in the door at 9 and the peels go out at 9:15  DH loves the banana bread I make, so I"ll freeze some so I can make it for him.
kadesma


----------



## mish (May 30, 2007)

I would definitely make frozen chocolate covered bananas, rolled in chopped nuts or toffee bits - on a stick. 

Chocolate-Dipped Frozen Bananas

OR

Fried Banana Chocolate Ravioli with Chocolate Rum Sauce 

Fried Banana Chocolate Ravioli with Chocolate Rum Sauce

OR

Chocolate Banana Trifle (with Kahlua)

Chocolate-Banana Trifle


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 30, 2007)

mish said:
			
		

> I would definitely make frozen chocolate covered bananas, rolled in chopped nuts) on a stick.
> 
> Chocolate-Dipped Frozen Bananas


 
I second that motion!!! All in favor, say Aye! Opposed, there are none!
The Ayes have it!! Motion carried!!  Now where are my popsicle sticks 

Enjoy!


----------



## evenstranger (May 30, 2007)

We keep frozen fruit, including bananas, for smoothies or milkshakes, especially in the summertime. I find that the flavor of the smoothies are so much better when just using frozen fruit instead of adding ice. One of my favorites is a peanut butter and banana shake/smoothie.

If you don't want to use milk, I have found the Juicy Juice drinks make a decent base for a fruit smoothie - I like the mango and white grape juices.


----------



## mish (May 30, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> I second that motion!!! All in favor, say Aye! Opposed, there are none!
> The Ayes have it!! Motion carried!! Now where are my popsicle sticks
> 
> Enjoy!


 
Aye, Aye, Aye    These are sooooo good.  I think they sell them at Disneyland (it's been awhile).  You can use skewers if you don't have popsicle sticks.

Another idea - Banana, chocolate & marshmallow S'mores.

I'm off to buy some nanas.


----------



## PA Baker (May 30, 2007)

This is an all-time favorite of a lot of DC'ers.  You could always make more than one loaf and freeze one, too.

BEST Banana Bread

2 cups AP flour
¾ cup sugar
½ cup toasted coarsely chopped walnuts
½ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon salt
2 large eggs, beaten
6 Tablespoons melted butter
1 teaspoon vanilla
¼ cup buttermilk or plain yogurt

Butter a non-stick bread pan, then flour well.

Combine and mix well the following dry ingredients in a bowl and set aside:
2 cups AP flour
¾ cup sugar
½ cup toasted coarsely chopped walnuts
½ teaspoon baking soda
½ teaspoon salt

In another medium bowl, coarsely smash 3 ripe bananas (use a large spoon or spatula and don’t puree – the banana needs to be chunky)

To the bananas, add and combine: (but try not to reduce the banana chunks)

2 large eggs, beaten
6 Tablespoons melted butter
1 teaspoon vanilla
¼ cup buttermilk or plain yogurt

Pour the wet ingredients into the dry ingredients and gently FOLD until the flour is thoroughly moistened. Pour into the prepared bread pan and spread the mixture evenly across the top.

Bake in a preheated 350-degree (F) oven for 45-50 minutes.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 30, 2007)

mish said:
			
		

> Aye, Aye, Aye  These are sooooo good. I think they sell them at Disneyland (it's been awhile). You can use skewers if you don't have popsicle sticks.
> 
> Another idea - Banana, chocolate & marshmallow S'mores.
> 
> I'm off to buy some nanas.


 

........Adding nanas and marshmallows to my grocery list!!!

extra nanas for peanut butter and nanna samiches!


----------



## Green Lady (May 30, 2007)

I use extra bananas in banana bread and smoothies.

Have you ever tried mashing a banana and creamy peanut butter, almond butter, or tahini (sesame butter) together for an "instant pudding" treat?  Yummy!


----------



## mish (May 30, 2007)

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> ........Adding nanas and marshmallows to my grocery list!!!
> 
> extra nanas for peanut butter and nanna samiches!


 
Don't forget the choc hershey bar or kisses for your nana s'mores  

Now you're talkin' - A sammich fit for a *King. *(Would you like some bacon on that?)





​ 
During the summer, I slice up strawberries and bananas, and add blueberries and sour cream. Yum.​ 
I have a recipe for an orange sauce for the banana ravioli, if anyone is interested.​


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 30, 2007)

When Elvis would visit Twin Oaks this is how he liked them done. Bertha would usually fix a minimum of three for him.  I prefered mine at room temp, no butter and with mayo.


1 small ripe banana 
2 slices white bread 
3 tablespoons peanut butter 
2 tablespoons butter 
In a small bowl, mash the banana with the back of a spoon. Toast bread lightly. Spread the peanut butter on one piece of toast and the mashed banana on the other. Fry the sandwich (or sammich) in melted butter until each side is golden brown. Cut diagonally and serve hot.


----------



## turtledove (May 30, 2007)

Uncle Bob, I heard that the "King" loved those sammies fried in bacon grease, not butter. That is where my oldest got the notion to try it that way and she stills makes them the same now, lol.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 30, 2007)

turtledove said:
			
		

> Uncle Bob, I heard that the "King" loved those sammies fried in bacon grease, not butter. That is where my oldest got the notion to try it that way and she stills makes them the same now, lol.


 
I think you have reference to a "Gold Loaf"...French bread scooped out and toasted. Fill with Skippy's and Smuckers grape jelly and copious amounts of fried bacon! Top and chow down! The idea came from a little joint around Denver Co.


----------



## turtledove (May 30, 2007)

Not quite, it was something I read about him liking the 'naner-peanut butter sammies fried in bacon grease. I could be wrong; anyway as I said, that is the way my oldest likes them done because that is what we heard. Just makes me happy that the kid has good taste in some of her music choices!!!


----------



## Regallion (May 30, 2007)

Some great ideas here guys - thanks for the repsonses.

I particularly like the bread pudding, the banana bread and the frozen nanas-on-a-stick.

The "sammich" is just making my arteries seize looking at it! lol.


----------



## Regallion (May 31, 2007)

I made some frozen chocolate dipped bananas today - what a roaring success!  I'll be doing those again.


----------

